# My waterfalls



## buiduchoabdh (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi 
I love painting and Waterfalls are one my favorite painting subjects ! Please let me know your thoughts.
Regard,


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

The water really looks like it's flowing. I suppose, you could use violet in the shadows(?), to provide a contrast to the green, which otherwise could make the images somewhat monotonous. Violet warms up the picture a bit, because it contains red. The problem is to go from "illustration" to art proper. To paint "beautiful" is simply not good enough. Such a painting is like those beautiful women who are called "bimbos". It means an attractive but boring woman, because she is empty in her head. A painting can be empty because it lacks the soul of the painter. Of course, there is nothing wrong in making beautiful illustrations of waterfalls, but I think one should take artistry a step further.

Mats


----------



## JeffreyJohnson (Jan 24, 2017)

*Hi*

Wow, this is just awesome.


----------

